# Guess that case mod!



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 6, 2008)

I just started a mod yesterday, haven't done much yet but the closer your guesses get the more pics I'll post! (this is like a fun-project log for me)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 6, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I just started a mod yesterday, haven't done much yet but the closer your guesses get the more pics I'll post! (this is like a fun-project log for me)



Rotating disco LED type thing...


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Rotating disco LED type thing...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 6, 2008)

I see an LED, a turntable...  I got it!  It is a water reservoir lit by an LED.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I see an LED, a turntable...  I got it!  It is a water reservoir lit by an LED.



Yes...a rotating reservoir lit by a LED....the tubes would be fine...ha...ha.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 6, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Yes...a rotating reservoir lit by a LED....the tubes would be fine...ha...ha.



Very nice.  Question about the LEDs, are you using it with a resistor, or just putting it directly to the 3.3v plug?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Very nice.  Question about the LEDs, are you using it with a resistor, or just putting it directly to the 3.3v plug?



It's a resistor. And that LED isn't working right now anyway, I just hoped it would help. 
More pics tomorrow!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 6, 2008)

This should give it away.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 6, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> This should give it away.



It's an up arrow!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> It's an up arrow!



:shadedshu
More pics to amaze and confuse you...


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

A lightbox or something?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> A lightbox or something?



Heres another...about to slap some AS on this bad boy.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks like theres a heatsink in the top right of that picture, I'm still lost though lol


----------



## Guru Janitor (Sep 7, 2008)

The heatsink looks like its attached to a caulk gun loader thing...

Slot loaded liquid cooling?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Guru Janitor said:


> The heatsink looks like its attached to a caulk gun loader thing...
> 
> Slot loaded liquid cooling?



Getting colder...
More pics tomorrow when I start cutting!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Heres some more before I go to bed of the cleaned heat sink and *cough* thing to be cooled.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2008)

TEC maybe? I dunno but I want to!


----------



## spud107 (Sep 7, 2008)

is that some sort of fridge/cooler unit?


----------



## Guru Janitor (Sep 7, 2008)

spud107 said:


> is that some sort of fridge/cooler unit?



Thats what it looks like...

Hmm I hate the blurry Pics! Im sure its on purpose though.

Can't wait to see what it is


----------



## theJesus (Sep 7, 2008)

Kursah said:


> TEC maybe? I dunno but I want to!


that was my first guess, but idk either


----------



## zaqwsx (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks like a TEC Cooler Fridge. They are neet and I had some teacher bring one into my Tech class because the fan died. We told her to get us a fan and will replace it for her.

Edit: Seems like your going to use this to cool your cpu by modding it correct?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Looks like a TEC Cooler Fridge. They are neet and I had some teacher bring one into my Tech class because the fan died. We told her to get us a fan and will replace it for her.
> 
> Edit: Seems like your going to use this to cool your cpu by modding it correct?



Getting warmer...not hot on much yet...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ya I thought about a peltier junction too...  mmm...  I'm not sure.  

Shot in the dark:  Submerged PC?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

A water cooling unit that you're gonna fill up with chilled water?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2008)

your going to cool it in oil or some non conductive liquid

or

its a server of some sort 

maybe nitrogen or some refrigeration?


----------



## theJesus (Sep 8, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Getting warmer...not hot on much yet...


Doesn't that warrant another pic?


----------



## zaqwsx (Sep 8, 2008)

The suspense! It kills!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2008)

what is it? 
BTW my teach is bringing in dry ice in the morning. that should prove to be fun


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Getting colder...
> More pics tomorrow when I start cutting!



cutting is a bad habit to get into you can get addicted to it like smoking drugs etc... 

that is a different kind of cutting my bad


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 8, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Doesn't that warrant another pic?



Sorry guys, I won't be posting more pics until tomorrow, I need to take everything out of my comp and put it in the case to do proper measurements then I'll start cutting with my dremel and drilling holes for the hard drive cage, DVD drive, and motherboard mounts.
This pic is what I'll be cutting and where I'll be tunneling all the wires, also its where I swapped some LED's for ones I liked better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2008)

are you making a case out of a fridge type thing that has a TEC in it so it runs cooler?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you making a case out of a fridge type thing that has a TEC in it so it runs cooler?



Bingo! I had to replace the TEC unit with a new one from a different fridge but its all working well. There is more to this mod though, I'll probably take more pictures tomorrow that make it easier to guess. (or you could just look at the posts above if you already know its a custom fridge ^_^)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2008)

sounds like it would be cool (no pun intended) keep us updated


----------



## flclisgreat (Sep 9, 2008)

won't work. pc outputs way more heat than that tec can cool.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> won't work. pc outputs way more heat than that tec can cool.



i was kinda thinking something like that too. It MAY make alittle difference. but it sill would be cool to see


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 9, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> won't work. pc outputs way more heat than that tec can cool.



Oh really?


----------



## flclisgreat (Sep 9, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Oh really?



ya rly :shadedshu.

unless your not enclosing it, but then it would be kinda pointless


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 9, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> ya rly :shadedshu.
> 
> unless your not enclosing it, but then it would be kinda pointless



I am enclosing it, and the TEC will serve a purpose.


----------



## flclisgreat (Sep 9, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I am enclosing it, and the TEC will serve a purpose.



well unless your doing something else. just simply enclosing the fridge/cooler with the pc/tec in there will hurt your temps, alot.


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 9, 2008)

I really like you're idea prudent, dont let them discourage you. You wont know how well it works until you have it all put together.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it's a cool idea and I want to see it finished


----------



## zaqwsx (Sep 9, 2008)

Are you going to force the TEC's cooled air into the cpu?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 9, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Are you going to force the TEC's cooled air into the cpu?



Ugh you guys are getting so close, I already posting a huge clue in one of the pics, its just hard to see.
I'm getting a Zippo Brand dremel tonight or thursday, I'll just reveal it by then if no one has guessed.


----------



## ResRant (Sep 10, 2008)

this looks familiar. Especially the little arrow on the front window...


----------



## Guru Janitor (Sep 10, 2008)

ResRant said:


> this looks familiar. Especially the little arrow on the front window...



Omg, this will be amazing!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 10, 2008)

ResRant said:


> this looks familiar. Especially the little arrow on the front window...



You win all the prizes?
Seriously though nice job, god I wish I could lie and keep posting random pics but tomorrow I'll start uploading full ones. Grats!


----------



## ResRant (Sep 10, 2008)

Sweet! And all the prizes are? 

Also - the question remains: how are you going to use it to cool your system?


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome! cant wait to see it tomarow


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 10, 2008)

ResRant said:


> Sweet! And all the prizes are?
> 
> Also - the question remains: how are you going to use it to cool your system?



God I wish I had a prize to give you. To get the exact model and everything...man the internet is a scary place.
At any rate my plan in to have my computer inside the soda dispenser and still have it dispense soda, the TEC will not be cooling my computer at all, its way too small/weak and would only stay cool enough to cool itself let alone a comp and six sodas. I've started creating a plastic shroud that will cover the soda and the TEC and it will be insulated so no heat can enter from my computer. Fans are going to be 1 exhaust on the TEC heatsink, which is really an intake, one exhaust going out of the shroud/case, two intake blowing into my video card from the front of the case and one exhaust going out of the case on the top. (a huge one) The pics tomorrow will make a lot more sense of the whole thing, The problem with this idea is I can only mount the motherboard one way because of my massive 9800gtx. It's ok though, I'll be drinking cold Dew whilst ya'll will be chuggin warm de-carbonated Big K Cream Soda. 
Oh also this is the clue I was talking about, although knowing the soda dispenser from the arrow is impressive...and creepy.
(notice the Dr Pepper in the reflection? XD)


----------



## ResRant (Sep 10, 2008)

The arrow was just the confirmation, don't get too creeped out 
Its amazing what 10 seconds of research can come up with.

Yeah, i was kinda wondering about using it to cool, as it would be overwhelmed immediately. But hey, who wouldn't mind a cold one every now and again... awesome idea!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 11, 2008)

Started cutting today, pretty rough but it fits and thats all I wanted to accomplish!


----------



## theJesus (Sep 11, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Started cutting today, pretty rough but it fits and thats all I wanted to accomplish!


and that's what she said 

I once entertained the idea of cooling pop in my computer case, but then I remembered I had a pentium d


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> and that's what she said
> 
> I once entertained the idea of cooling pop in my computer case, but then I remembered I had a pentium d



you could brew coffee in your case with a Pentium D


----------



## theJesus (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't drink coffee, but I've always wanted to try frying an egg on a cpu 

I came up with a shits'n'giggles idea once to make heatsink that was designed to double as a flat-top stove or something similar.  The theory was that any time you wanted to cook something, you'd either play crysis or run benchmarks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I don't drink coffee, but I've always wanted to try frying an egg on a cpu
> 
> I came up with a shits'n'giggles idea once to make heatsink that was designed to double as a flat-top stove or something similar.  The theory was that any time you wanted to cook something, you'd either play crysis or run benchmarks



that would be soo cool i mean hot  i would buy a P4 or PD and when i wanted an egg i would just run orthos about 2mins before to let it heat up and keep it running when i cook the egg.lol


----------



## theJesus (Sep 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be soo cool i mean hot  i would buy a P4 or PD and when i wanted an egg i would just run orthos about 2mins before to let it heat up and keep it running when i cook the egg.lol


I think whenever my D 805 is no longer in use, I might offer it up as a donation for anybody actually willing to try the mod.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I think whenever my D 805 is no longer in use, I might offer it up as a donation for anybody actually willing to try the mod.



i would be willing to try if someone would also give me a mobo and ram also PSU just everything CHEAP wouldn't want anything high end getting killed lol


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would be willing to try if someone would also give me a mobo and ram also PSU just everything CHEAP wouldn't want anything high end getting killed lol



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLabckoPC0g


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLabckoPC0g



i have seen that before.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm disappointed with that video.  I would've actually made the heatsink into a flat surface by putting a piece of aluminum or something on top.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I'm disappointed with that video.  I would've actually made the heatsink into a flat surface by putting a piece of aluminum or something on top.



+1 making it flat would have made it so he could eat all the egg


----------



## MKmods (Sep 18, 2008)

ResRant said:


> Sweet! And all the prizes are?
> 
> Also - the question remains: how are you going to use it to cool your system?



your prize is a custom case built by MKmods...

I am so going to watch this thread. I always wanted a soda dispenser/comp to take to lan parties. Using the cooling element for the soda to cool the comp parts is nice. 

Excellent thread PrudentPrincess


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> your prize is a custom case built by MKmods...
> 
> I am so going to watch this thread. I always wanted a soda dispenser/comp to take to lan parties. Using the cooling element for the soda to cool the comp parts is nice.
> 
> Excellent thread PrudentPrincess



Just a quick update because pics won't be available for a few days:

I've bought the plexiglass that I will cut today to create a cover for the TEC/Sodas.
I've bought insulation. (reflective for now, looks live the best R value I can get.)
I have drawn up ideas for making the mounting holes for the mb, hd, and PSU I just need to cut the case for I/O and have drilled holes for the motherboard. (looks like *low *clearance for the CPU cooler)
I hope to have more pics soon, I'm planing to enter this in the PDX LAN 13 case mod contest so I won't need it until January.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you been to one of the PDX events before?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Have you been to one of the PDX events before?



Sadly, no. I tried to go to 12 but got caught up in schoolwork.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 18, 2008)

They are an excellent place to meet cool people and game. I got to go to PDX9 and 10 and had a blast.

CPU magazine has been publishing the mod contest winners for the last few contests (gotta be cool to have ur comp on a Magazine Cover)


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> They are an excellent place to meet cool people and game. I got to go to PDX9 and 10 and had a blast.
> 
> CPU magazine has been publishing the mod contest winners for the last few contests (gotta be cool to have ur comp on a Magazine Cover)



Wow, that would be awesome. 
I'm just trying to get it working right now. XD


----------



## MKmods (Sep 18, 2008)

(I almost forgot, their is the whole $1500 too)
http://www.pdxlan.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5836

Make sure you get ur tickets asap (I always get 2 side by side)


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> (I almost forgot, their is the whole $1500 too)
> http://www.pdxlan.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5836
> 
> Make sure you get ur tickets asap (I always get 2 side by side)



Haha two side by side...one for you and one for a case mod?
Oh man if you enter I'll never have a chance...not that I have one anyway.
I am going to reserve tickets, there's 100 left but I know how quick they sell. I'll get mine next month.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

I dont enter anymore, I go to help out.(you have an good chance at winning, not to mention they have over $100K in stuff given out)

Tickets sell really fast (especially when you want 2 together). I get 2 as the area you get is 3'.. I enjoy having 6' as well as double the power and spreading all my junk out while I work.


----------



## ResRant (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> your prize is a custom case built by MKmods...



That's a pretty sweet prize! 
I gotta follow up on that offer, MKmods being the Mod Father and all!


----------

